# RTA Map Center -- Support >  Avoid highways setting

## southforty

Is there an avoid highway settings that I can use?

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

> Is there an avoid highway settings that I can use?


No, but you can create your own custom maps and never route any of them to use highways....

Read the first post in this thread to see what I mean.

Mark

----------

